# So much for your right to defend yourself from aggression



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-bans-guns-ammo-sales-in-response-to-rioters/

Now we all know that Antifa thuggs will obey this order - right?

::saber::


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Uh... didn't we just go through a long stretch of judges overturning these nonsense "emergency orders" in as far as they can affect firearms? These businesses should just smile and wave, and keep their doors open. Tell the tyrant to kiss both cheeks.

As for Antifa, terrorists can't pass the NICS check. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If there were fines and/or jail time for authorizing unconstitutional laws/orders I bet 99% of this tyranny would stop.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Its criminal, what these Mayors do.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If there were fines and/or jail time for authorizing unconstitutional laws/orders I bet 99% of this tyranny would stop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tar and feathers would be so much more fun and instructional.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Tar and feathers would be so much more fun and recreational.


fify!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Screw West Palm Beach Florida Mayor Keith James, the tyrannical bitch he/she is. With a red hot poker.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*How Small Communities can COMMAND Law and Order ~ Rex Reviews.*

32 Minute Video


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That won't stand for long.
Florida has a preemption law for firearms.
No municipality, or county, can make any law or rule that is counter to state law when it comes to guns.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Rellgar said:


> Its criminal, what these Mayors do.


Yes but the citizenry keep re-electing the same people. I always held that if you don't like the way things are then dump the incumbent. If the trend is that, for a certain office, all you can expect is a single term then maybe the office holder will listen to the voters.

Just an idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

0rocky said:


> Yes but the citizenry keep re-electing the same people. I always held that if you don't like the way things are then dump the incumbent. If the trend is that, for a certain office, all you can expect is a single term then maybe the office holder will listen to the voters.
> 
> Just an idea.


South Florida, which is made up of Palm Beach County, Broward County, and Dade County (Miami) is now filled with transplants from the Northeast who brought their liberal politics with them, and refugees from the Caribbean who don't hold American values.
The only conservatives left down there are the Cubans.

PB County was my childhood home, I grew up there when Robert E. Lee's birthday was still a state holiday.
Then the yankees came and turned it into New York.
We left in 1995, couldn't stand it any more.

They have elected the politicians that they want.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Long live A-66! Viva A-66!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alpha 66.
Unfortunately the CIA stabbed them in the back.

For those who may not know, the Bay of Pigs invasion, an attempt to take Cuba away from the communists, was planned by the CIA, with the blessings of President John Kennedy.
And then. at the last minute, those brave Cubans got royally screwed by the United States and many died.
Still, Alpha 66 continued to put small teams ashore periodically to do sabotage, but it didn't amount to much.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> *How Small Communities can COMMAND Law and Order ~ Rex Reviews.*
> 
> 32 Minute Video


Another position a guy can take who has been prepping for decades... but his health is failing. Of course I can pull a trigger... but there's no way I can run and gun anymore. I CAN however be a re-supply for like-minded area young bucks who can. Those large ammo and food stashes many of us old dogs have might still be put to use to rescue a neighborhood (or a country). I don't like being reduced to a supply sergeant... but that's life. And I'm still willing and able to do THAT job.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Alpha 66.
> Unfortunately the CIA stabbed them in the back.
> 
> For those who may not know, the Bay of Pigs invasion, an attempt to take Cuba away from the communists, was planned by the CIA, with the blessings of President John Kennedy.
> ...


I can tell you why they got screwed and why JFK got knocked off, the whole operation was a cluster-F.

Nothing that happened statside was ever made public!

I know a bit about it because I was involved in a tiny bit of it.


----------

